# Moving to Aegina



## alisonbooth (May 26, 2014)

Hi there,

Next month, my mum and I will be moving to Aegina to live but I've never been there before. She knows of a few expats who have retired there and it sounds perfect for her. However, I'm only 20. Is there any nightlife for younger people there or would I have to take the ferry somewhere else for a weekend every now and then? Would I fit in? Also I'm currently a cocktail bar tender in Perth, would there be many employment opportunities for bar tenders who don't know the language yet?

Any additional advice/help would be much appreciated! I don't know much about Aegina yet.

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to greece*



alisonbooth said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Next month, my mum and I will be moving to Aegina to live but I've never been there before. She knows of a few expats who have retired there and it sounds perfect for her. However, I'm only 20. Is there any nightlife for younger people there or would I have to take the ferry somewhere else for a weekend every now and then? Would I fit in? Also I'm currently a cocktail bar tender in Perth, would there be many employment opportunities for bar tenders who don't know the language yet?
> 
> ...


your questions have already mostly been answered recently,I have certainly tried to answer as best I could,so I dont understand why you are asking again,perhaps you did not check the replies,scroll down and you will see,how many times can we say the same thing?


----------



## alisonbooth (May 26, 2014)

concertina said:


> your questions have already mostly been answered recently,I have certainly tried to answer as best I could,so I dont understand why you are asking again,perhaps you did not check the replies,scroll down and you will see,how many times can we say the same thing?


concertina concertina is offline
Member	
Join Date: Oct 2012
Location: athens greece
Posts: 143
Rep Power: 0
concertina is on a distinguished road
29 likes received

It looks like there are lots of expats on Aegina,I saw someone with the forum name of...edumike on Aegina expat forum,they posted on 2nd april 2009,talking about Aegina and looking for expats.There is Aegina Home and Living on line.Spetses,Poros and Hydra are very close for visits and night-life and there is the very beautiful Agistri which is only about 10 minutes away by ferry boat.



^^Because thats the only reply I got and it doesn't really answer anything about the island of Aegina


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

alisonbooth said:


> concertina concertina is offline
> Member
> Join Date: Oct 2012
> Location: athens greece
> ...


Your mannerism may not serve you well here in Europe


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

I've only been to Aegina during daytime for daytrips, so not sure about nightlife. I assume like most Greek islands in summer (especially now in August) the nightlife would be decent. Then heading into winter, just maybe limited to weekends...


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Based on what you said in the opening post, you should have moved by now so how are you finding things so far? Is it better or worse than you had hoped?

Are you going to be staying for the winter as well or are you going back to Perth?


----------

